# Home Depot T5 light bulbs



## cojo0667 (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever bought their florescent light bulbs from Home Depot? Also do you have any recommendations about which to get? I am getting them for a t5 btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Is it a High Output T5 or a Normal Output T5?


----------



## cojo0667 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Home Depot T5s are normal output. In 48823 area, the 46 inch Alto 835 F28T5 is about $5. I believe that is a 3500k bulb. 

They have smaller T5s in blister packs. Price seems to go up as the size goes down.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

home depot has t5's? does anyone know if they carry 30" 10000k or 6500k? home depot is like 20 miles from my house :/


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

no, the bulbs they carry are for office/home lighting not plant growth. you can find some t8 in 6500k but i havent seen anything in t5no usable for tanks.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember seeing "plant grow" fluorescents at HD, but I don't think they were T5.


----------



## cojo0667 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think I will go to the hydroponics store and see if they have any light bulbs there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The hydroponics store, presuming you aren't tagged by the DEA simply for being there, will be your best bet. The Home Depot nearest me has a half dozen sizes of T5 bulbs, but all are small office lamps bulbs except for the 46" Alto 835 F28T5.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe that home depot does have t5 plant growing bulbs.. not sure if they are HO or not though.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, they have 'plant growing' bulbs... You do know that pretty much any color temp bulb will do right? But get 'day light', it looks more natural.


----------



## Roser (Jan 13, 2008)

Sometimes garden stores (like plant nurseries, not just hydroponic stores) will have HO T5s (although I've seen T8 a lot more freqently). Depending on the Home Depot, you can sometimes find full spectrum bulbs in addition to "daylight" and "grow light" bulbs (maybe in an Ergonomics store?). Just some additional suggestions.


----------

